# Aftermarket Badgeless Front Grill



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

jadedgamerx said:


> I've searched and searched and searched and searched and searched.
> 
> Any leads?
> 
> ...


What is wrong with this front?
View attachment 8794


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jadedgamerx said:


> I've searched and searched and searched and searched and searched.
> 
> Any leads?
> 
> ...


The bowtie in the front grille sits on a beam that splits across the grille and is part of the front bumper. I don't see you changing that without replacing the entire bumper. It's not as simple as just removing the bowtie.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jadedgamerx (Nov 12, 2012)

Aussie said:


> What is wrong with this front?
> View attachment 8794


The badge :sad:


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

You would need a whole new bumper, it's not part of the grille assy


----------



## jadedgamerx (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you Kermit and Xtreme - makes more sense now. Guess I will be painting it.


----------



## miketempleton (Jan 20, 2013)

jadedgamerx said:


> I have nothing against Chevy, but I love the look of a badgeless front and rear. No make, model, trim, dealer, etc. Just paint and grill and trunk.


I'm right there with you. There's nothing like a badgeless car. SOO CLEAN!

_(coming from a former Mk3 and Mk4 Jetta owner)_


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

You can change it without changing the bumper. However you will need to buy an aftermarket grille insert thats made for the Australian/Korean Cruze, and then hack your bowtie & bar off of your front bumper. Its just on you of whether or not you want to risk permanently damaging your bumper.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

This is over the top just the thing to get my hands wet on .first thing I am going to do is finish this bear of an install of this mid base system to look as clean as possible and as in expencive as possible .... then I am going to cut all of those BADGES off of my Chevy Cruzen ....I Just do not Need No stinking Smurfed Badges from GM on My IT...

DId you Guys really hand me this thread , and I almost Missed this one ...

Maybe that ,or the other Newb will do it first and Post up pics in the How to smurf the Bow ties by hacking with a reciprocating saw , How , do tell


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> This is over the top just the thing to get my hands wet on .first thing I am going to do is finish this bear of an install of this mid base system to look as clean as possible and as in expencive as possible .... then I am going to cut all of those BADGES off of my Chevy Cruzen ....I Just do not Need No stinking Smurfed Badges from GM on My IT...
> 
> DId you Guys really hand me this thread , and I almost Missed this one ...
> 
> Maybe that ,or the other Newb will do it first and Post up pics in the How to smurf the Bow ties by hacking with a reciprocating saw , How , do tell


Honestly, if I could find a decent grille replacement for under $100, I would take my bumper off and hack away. Just one more thing for that custom, one of a kind look that almost no one else in the US, or at least Cali could copy without hacking or getting a whole new Australian bumper.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

well you could always try to bondo an addition onto the bowtie to make it a different shape/remove it by turning it into a wider beam or something along those lines. then paint over it


----------

